# youtube tv



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

I don't have tbs..which is the channel my kansas jayhawks will be on tomorrow. So I download a free trial of of youtube tv. I have the list of channels on the youtube website, but I need to get the stations over to my tv and my
galaxy tab a. Haven't figured it out yet. And same for the tv. At one time i managed to get the internet on the samsung tv but can't remember how? Any suggestions? tia


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Is it a smart TV?

If not then you need a Roku or Amazon Dongle.


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

painterswife said:


> Is it a smart TV?
> 
> If not then you need a Roku or Amazon Dongle.


I have a roku tv and I also would like to know how to get yt shows to my tv...anyone?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

You use the YouTube app.









Roku


Roku provides the simplest way to stream entertainment to your TV. On your terms. With thousands of available channels to choose from.



channelstore.roku.com


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

I'd never messed around too much with the tv...setting it up to accept internet signals. So that is what I did. And I got one

of the youtube tv channels to cast over ok but couldn't find it on the tv. So I've given up. Will watch the KU - north c. game

on the desktop which is working ok. I spent 2 hours last week getting a printer setup with a hp online tech. Plane

tuckered out trying to get puter stuff fixed. As soon as the game is over I will cancel the free youtube tv trial.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Just go to your Roku account, get the YouTube TV app, follow the prompts to set your location and start watching.
If you use the Amazon Fire TV dongle, just download YouTube TV right there on your TV screen.
I use YouTube TV, and it's just as good for my use as a satellite.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Keep in mind there is the youtube app and the youtube.tv app. If you have a smart TV/Device then download the youtube.tv app and login and enjoy your trial. Keep in mind Youtube.tv doesnt mean you get local channels unless it has local channels for your area. You dont pick what is considered local.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

RockOn said:


> Is youtube tv really worth it? What do people usually watch there?


Its not cheap so you will need to decide if its worth it. They usually have local and most "cable tv" channels.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

We have found that we can get most of what we want with just a roku. 

Regular YouTube has a ton of stuff to watch. Hulu, Paramount if you like CBS shows, Peacock if you like NBC and Amazon will give you a lot of stuff. Plus Netflix depending on your thoughts on them.

However, just the free apps on Roku will give you plenty to watch if you aren't set on certain shows.

And many of the paid apps will be free with ads.

You do need a decent internet plan, but it doesn't have to be spectacular. 5 mbps will stream decently enough, but you need unlimited data to make it your main entertainment venue.


----------

